# does anyone recognize this board ??



## samuel-a (Nov 11, 2009)

i got this one with a bunch of mother boards, and it turnd out to be a small gold mine.
i wish to know where did it came from.....

i didn't noticed any CPU on it...
it was full with quads flat packs , and header like sockets (only, very small) heavly plated, i would dare to say 60-80 micron.

any how... here it is:
View attachment 3

View attachment 2

View attachment 1



this little jewel was under the metal cover. it's all thick gold plating, but seems vague because of a white gooey substance that was on it, and i wiped it off.



Appreciate the help.
SMAUEL


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 11, 2009)

Most boards have a part number on them that the MFG uses for ordering or maintaining
systems. That number can also be used to search the internet with.

Take the board to your internet computer and keep typing in numbers using
google or firefox to search and hopefully see what it might have come out of.


----------



## tlcarrig (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't say for sure but the white stuff looks like heat sink grease. Used for heat dissipation into a finned heat sink.
On edit > I can't tell from your pictures what it is. They are too dark on my machine and don't show up well.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like a laptop board of some type. 

Numbers would help a lot.

Steve


----------



## stihl88 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah i would have said laptop also


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 12, 2009)

The port with the three female slots does look like where a port replicator
might connect for a notebook.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 13, 2009)

samuel-a said:


> i got this one with a bunch of mother boards, and it turnd out to be a small gold mine.
> i wish to know where did it came from.....
> 
> i didn't noticed any CPU on it...
> ...




LATE 80's early 90's Laptops. That three slot connector is for a docking stations.

I have 3 of said laptops.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks SilverFox .

dou to my father beeing hospitalize i didn't had time, tomorrow i'll bring the numbers from the board for confirmation.


Thanks all.... your the best!
SAMUEL


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with the others, it's def a laptop motherboard. You can tell by how all those connectors are crammed on one side (the rear obviously). Question is how do you identify manufacturer? The big guys like IBM and Compaq would have their company logo plastered all over the internals so they would be easy to identify. Look for any company ID on the board or stickers and not on the individual chips. Part numbers silkscreened on the motherboard can be googled. Good luck!


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 16, 2009)

well... finally i got to the numbers...

Fujitsu japan OA2576-B31058-1
OV04BA(OASYS) CA20257-B36X
VB01DC(V-1) CA20257-B33X
VB01DC(V-2) CA20257-B34X

FPC
VB01BE(P-1+) CA20276-B41X

ICL
VB01DJ(F-1+) CA20277-B21X

i have googled this numbers and came up empty....

does this help's anyone to recognize this board ?? cous this numbers don't say anything to me....


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 16, 2009)

Fujitsu definitely made a line of notebooks and small screen mobile devices
that were like the predecessors to the netbooks you see out in the marketplace today.

I do not recognize your part numbers though either. Sorry!


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 17, 2009)

It appears to be from an older, outdated, Fujitsu LifeBook/Mobile Device. All search links direct back to that company after dissecting the numbers that you submitted. --> *http://store.shopfujitsu.com/fpc/Ec...T.mc_id=YAHOO_eCom_SSPRO_CLP_&WT.srch=search1*


----------

